# Mulcher gearbox oil



## JoshNZ (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi guys,

First time poster here. Had this mulcher out under the kiwifruit before the weekend and flails stopped turning, later found the drive shaft had clean snapped in 2 =(.

Fished it out anyway and trued it on lathe then welded up and it's all back together. Tonight I (a bit autonomously) filled it with oil thinking as per normal I'll fill it until it comes out the hole. After squeezing 4L into it (little over a gallon) I scratched my head thinking that is a lot... I certainly didn't see that much come out. The filler hole is above the breather. The only other plug is at the very bottom of the case. Where the heck do you fill it to =/.

Mulcher is made by buckton engineering, a local company in NZ no longer around. Only info I can find for gearbox part is "rotis angle gearbox".

Anybody have any ideas? Surely it's not a preset amount, as these things have a habit of weeping when older and a check oil level service period usually?

What do you think?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Josh. I can't help you, but I wonder if the fill hole is the level indicator? The breather may let air in and no oil out perhaps... but I suppose that would allow moisture and dirt in, which wouldn't be ideal, would it.


----------



## JoshNZ (Jul 7, 2020)

I think the idea of a breather is to allow expansion so seals aren't blown out as it heats up. Doesn't make sense that it would breathe oil out all over the mulcher =/. I wonder if there's supposed to be a sight glass on the access panel or something


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

In your second photo, on the left side of the gear box, there seems to be a difference in the casting where the gear box screws are.... If that screw is removed, would oil drain from it? Could it possible be the level indicator?


----------



## JoshNZ (Jul 7, 2020)

If you're talking the green arrow, there is no plug, but a blank in the casting to tap one for different config I suppose?
The blue arrow is one of four bolts that holds the plate on. I could try removing it. I'd be both surprised and dissapointed to see oil come out of it lol


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm thinking the bung that is the oil fill hole is the level indicator as well. There seems to be no other thing on that unit. 
I found a manual, but it is about as informative as I am! lol
http://www.bucktonag.co.nz/assets/Manuals/Buckton-Mulcher-Manual-January-2017.pdf


----------

